# Another Cutting Board Design



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

*Another Cutting Board Design*

I am in the process of building another board and thought I would share my thinking process along with some build pictures. When I came up with the design for the Steps board, I was thinking about how one draws a 3D box on a piece of paper. You draw a large square, and then add small mitered edges to one corner to give the appearance of seeing it slightly from the side. Making these miters out of two different woods adds to the shadows, which adds to the effect. I did this for the Steps board, but I also added a notch so that the boxes would nest into each other.

On my long commute, I was thinking about this and wondered what would happen if I reversed the sizes and used a small box with large miters. Here is a pic of the standard style of box, along with the new version:








.
And then I started playing with tiling this style to make a board. This really has potential. Kind of like looking into an egg crate. It believe it is only possible with an end grain style board (?). But there is a fairly large miter to contend with.








.
I played around using the two miter woods to obtain a banded look rather than a shadowed look. Not bad. It starts to look like boxes stacked on top of each other, rather than an egg crate.








.
Then I tried two different woods for the bands. This seems to increase the stacked boxes concept. I really liked it, Karen did not.








.
So on to a fourth (actually more than that) design. It was a compromise between the egg crate and the banded design. And it also happens to be the hardest to build.








.
OK. Design settled, end grain not face grain, on to the build. First step: lots and lots of stock prep. I used maple and cherry for the miters, separated by thin strips of mahogany. Some reclaimed walnut for the dark square. There is a mock assembly on the left hand side of the stack-up. Each strip is 1/2 inch thick, which should yield a board about 12×16 inches.








.
The next picture jumps ahead a bit. The stack-up layers were glued and lightly sent again through the thickness sander to make sure all eight were the same size. Then I rip cut the miters. This was a bit tricky and a lot scary; they are large and long. I started out rough cutting them on the bandsaw. Then I trimmed them on the tablesaw. Not bad, but not good enough for a showy board. So I did something for the first time and jointed a miter. I tilted the jointer fence towards me and fashioned a push stick. I set the blade depth to absolute minimum and sent them through. I worked amazingly well. Then I glued up the sticks.








.
As in the Steps board, I lightly jointed the corner of the miter to reestablish the 90 degrees. Then I formed the square on the bandsaw. The thickness sander cleaned them up.








.
So here is where I am. I stacked the sticks to have a look. So far pretty good. A little misalignment, but I think it is acceptable. The sticks fit together extremely nicely. All my fences were square. Now to crosscut, glue-up, sand, and finish. Things can still go wrong. The sticks are over two inches square, so I am thinking of crosscutting them on the bandsaw. This usually leaves a rough finish (which I can sand out), but a rough edge which I cannot. Maybe a sled on the BS?








.








.








.
I need a break (and I have a real job), but this is kind of exciting. It will try to finish this board and then I will post it to the project section.

Steve


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *Another Cutting Board Design*
> 
> I am in the process of building another board and thought I would share my thinking process along with some build pictures. When I came up with the design for the Steps board, I was thinking about how one draws a 3D box on a piece of paper. You draw a large square, and then add small mitered edges to one corner to give the appearance of seeing it slightly from the side. Making these miters out of two different woods adds to the shadows, which adds to the effect. I did this for the Steps board, but I also added a notch so that the boxes would nest into each other.
> 
> ...


looking good so far ,

waiting for the final on this ,

you have some sweet design works !

edit ,
the last 3 pictures didn't load till after i commented ,

very nice !


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

SPalm said:


> *Another Cutting Board Design*
> 
> I am in the process of building another board and thought I would share my thinking process along with some build pictures. When I came up with the design for the Steps board, I was thinking about how one draws a 3D box on a piece of paper. You draw a large square, and then add small mitered edges to one corner to give the appearance of seeing it slightly from the side. Making these miters out of two different woods adds to the shadows, which adds to the effect. I did this for the Steps board, but I also added a notch so that the boxes would nest into each other.
> 
> ...


I think you have too much time on your hands. 

Seriously, this is going to be beautiful. I haven't seen a pattern like this at all before.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *Another Cutting Board Design*
> 
> I am in the process of building another board and thought I would share my thinking process along with some build pictures. When I came up with the design for the Steps board, I was thinking about how one draws a 3D box on a piece of paper. You draw a large square, and then add small mitered edges to one corner to give the appearance of seeing it slightly from the side. Making these miters out of two different woods adds to the shadows, which adds to the effect. I did this for the Steps board, but I also added a notch so that the boxes would nest into each other.
> 
> ...


Very nice pattern - it gives a real sense of depth. Good luck on the rest of the build!


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *Another Cutting Board Design*
> 
> I am in the process of building another board and thought I would share my thinking process along with some build pictures. When I came up with the design for the Steps board, I was thinking about how one draws a 3D box on a piece of paper. You draw a large square, and then add small mitered edges to one corner to give the appearance of seeing it slightly from the side. Making these miters out of two different woods adds to the shadows, which adds to the effect. I did this for the Steps board, but I also added a notch so that the boxes would nest into each other.
> 
> ...


Wow. This is going to be an impressive cutting board. Thanks for the post.


----------



## rowdy (Dec 22, 2008)

SPalm said:


> *Another Cutting Board Design*
> 
> I am in the process of building another board and thought I would share my thinking process along with some build pictures. When I came up with the design for the Steps board, I was thinking about how one draws a 3D box on a piece of paper. You draw a large square, and then add small mitered edges to one corner to give the appearance of seeing it slightly from the side. Making these miters out of two different woods adds to the shadows, which adds to the effect. I did this for the Steps board, but I also added a notch so that the boxes would nest into each other.
> 
> ...


Steve, do you know the word masochist? LOL! Any one of those designs would lead to a truly outstanding board that would be an absolute eye catcher. Where do you find the patience? Whew!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

SPalm said:


> *Another Cutting Board Design*
> 
> I am in the process of building another board and thought I would share my thinking process along with some build pictures. When I came up with the design for the Steps board, I was thinking about how one draws a 3D box on a piece of paper. You draw a large square, and then add small mitered edges to one corner to give the appearance of seeing it slightly from the side. Making these miters out of two different woods adds to the shadows, which adds to the effect. I did this for the Steps board, but I also added a notch so that the boxes would nest into each other.
> 
> ...


Charlie:
One word: Empty Nest Syndrome. 
Try it, you might like it.

Eric and Rowdy:
This version is probably a bit too complicated to repeat. We call this type of design morphing "creeping elegance" here at work. But simpler versions have some potential.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

SPalm said:


> *Another Cutting Board Design*
> 
> I am in the process of building another board and thought I would share my thinking process along with some build pictures. When I came up with the design for the Steps board, I was thinking about how one draws a 3D box on a piece of paper. You draw a large square, and then add small mitered edges to one corner to give the appearance of seeing it slightly from the side. Making these miters out of two different woods adds to the shadows, which adds to the effect. I did this for the Steps board, but I also added a notch so that the boxes would nest into each other.
> 
> ...


I'm always amazed how these designs come together. Look forward to the rest of the blog. super work.


----------



## newTim (Jul 11, 2008)

SPalm said:


> *Another Cutting Board Design*
> 
> I am in the process of building another board and thought I would share my thinking process along with some build pictures. When I came up with the design for the Steps board, I was thinking about how one draws a 3D box on a piece of paper. You draw a large square, and then add small mitered edges to one corner to give the appearance of seeing it slightly from the side. Making these miters out of two different woods adds to the shadows, which adds to the effect. I did this for the Steps board, but I also added a notch so that the boxes would nest into each other.
> 
> ...


I'm in.


----------



## MShort (Jan 15, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *Another Cutting Board Design*
> 
> I am in the process of building another board and thought I would share my thinking process along with some build pictures. When I came up with the design for the Steps board, I was thinking about how one draws a 3D box on a piece of paper. You draw a large square, and then add small mitered edges to one corner to give the appearance of seeing it slightly from the side. Making these miters out of two different woods adds to the shadows, which adds to the effect. I did this for the Steps board, but I also added a notch so that the boxes would nest into each other.
> 
> ...


Cool Design !!!!


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

SPalm said:


> *Another Cutting Board Design*
> 
> I am in the process of building another board and thought I would share my thinking process along with some build pictures. When I came up with the design for the Steps board, I was thinking about how one draws a 3D box on a piece of paper. You draw a large square, and then add small mitered edges to one corner to give the appearance of seeing it slightly from the side. Making these miters out of two different woods adds to the shadows, which adds to the effect. I did this for the Steps board, but I also added a notch so that the boxes would nest into each other.
> 
> ...


Wow, this is simply amazing !!!! Can't wait to see the finished product.

You mentioned on the first design that you thought it would work both end grain and face grain. Do you think there would be an issue with glue up in doing it face grain? ( I have heard that gluing end grain doesn't work do well ???)

This one REALLY intrigues me…..........

Beautiful work and great blog.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

SPalm said:


> *Another Cutting Board Design*
> 
> I am in the process of building another board and thought I would share my thinking process along with some build pictures. When I came up with the design for the Steps board, I was thinking about how one draws a 3D box on a piece of paper. You draw a large square, and then add small mitered edges to one corner to give the appearance of seeing it slightly from the side. Making these miters out of two different woods adds to the shadows, which adds to the effect. I did this for the Steps board, but I also added a notch so that the boxes would nest into each other.
> 
> ...


Gene,
Hmmm. I am sure that the glued mitered corners would work with face grain. Miters are half face and half end grain. But the other side of the pieces are end grain to face grain, so, good point. It does look like a problem. I am glad that I went with the style that I did 

Note: I added a question mark to that point in the blog where I mentioned it.

Thanks for the thought,
Steve

Edit: I am not sure. I should check with other LJs. This style of board is very popular:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/9183
And I have built several of them. No complaints after several years. Maybe not for furniture, but OK for boards. (??)


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *Another Cutting Board Design*
> 
> I am in the process of building another board and thought I would share my thinking process along with some build pictures. When I came up with the design for the Steps board, I was thinking about how one draws a 3D box on a piece of paper. You draw a large square, and then add small mitered edges to one corner to give the appearance of seeing it slightly from the side. Making these miters out of two different woods adds to the shadows, which adds to the effect. I did this for the Steps board, but I also added a notch so that the boxes would nest into each other.
> 
> ...


I like them all.
I also understand the empty nest, same problem here.
Look forward to the finished product.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *Another Cutting Board Design*
> 
> I am in the process of building another board and thought I would share my thinking process along with some build pictures. When I came up with the design for the Steps board, I was thinking about how one draws a 3D box on a piece of paper. You draw a large square, and then add small mitered edges to one corner to give the appearance of seeing it slightly from the side. Making these miters out of two different woods adds to the shadows, which adds to the effect. I did this for the Steps board, but I also added a notch so that the boxes would nest into each other.
> 
> ...


Great work Steven. This is going to be a sensational board. I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

SPalm said:


> *Another Cutting Board Design*
> 
> I am in the process of building another board and thought I would share my thinking process along with some build pictures. When I came up with the design for the Steps board, I was thinking about how one draws a 3D box on a piece of paper. You draw a large square, and then add small mitered edges to one corner to give the appearance of seeing it slightly from the side. Making these miters out of two different woods adds to the shadows, which adds to the effect. I did this for the Steps board, but I also added a notch so that the boxes would nest into each other.
> 
> ...


Steve:

Some great design work. Nice looking stuff.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *Another Cutting Board Design*
> 
> I am in the process of building another board and thought I would share my thinking process along with some build pictures. When I came up with the design for the Steps board, I was thinking about how one draws a 3D box on a piece of paper. You draw a large square, and then add small mitered edges to one corner to give the appearance of seeing it slightly from the side. Making these miters out of two different woods adds to the shadows, which adds to the effect. I did this for the Steps board, but I also added a notch so that the boxes would nest into each other.
> 
> ...


Taking it one step further…


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

SPalm said:


> *Another Cutting Board Design*
> 
> I am in the process of building another board and thought I would share my thinking process along with some build pictures. When I came up with the design for the Steps board, I was thinking about how one draws a 3D box on a piece of paper. You draw a large square, and then add small mitered edges to one corner to give the appearance of seeing it slightly from the side. Making these miters out of two different woods adds to the shadows, which adds to the effect. I did this for the Steps board, but I also added a notch so that the boxes would nest into each other.
> 
> ...


Super!!!!


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

SPalm said:


> *Another Cutting Board Design*
> 
> I am in the process of building another board and thought I would share my thinking process along with some build pictures. When I came up with the design for the Steps board, I was thinking about how one draws a 3D box on a piece of paper. You draw a large square, and then add small mitered edges to one corner to give the appearance of seeing it slightly from the side. Making these miters out of two different woods adds to the shadows, which adds to the effect. I did this for the Steps board, but I also added a notch so that the boxes would nest into each other.
> 
> ...


Oh Steve are you having fun know, this design look great….BC


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

SPalm said:


> *Another Cutting Board Design*
> 
> I am in the process of building another board and thought I would share my thinking process along with some build pictures. When I came up with the design for the Steps board, I was thinking about how one draws a 3D box on a piece of paper. You draw a large square, and then add small mitered edges to one corner to give the appearance of seeing it slightly from the side. Making these miters out of two different woods adds to the shadows, which adds to the effect. I did this for the Steps board, but I also added a notch so that the boxes would nest into each other.
> 
> ...


Steve have you seen Mary Annes post today.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/34459


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *Another Cutting Board Design*
> 
> I am in the process of building another board and thought I would share my thinking process along with some build pictures. When I came up with the design for the Steps board, I was thinking about how one draws a 3D box on a piece of paper. You draw a large square, and then add small mitered edges to one corner to give the appearance of seeing it slightly from the side. Making these miters out of two different woods adds to the shadows, which adds to the effect. I did this for the Steps board, but I also added a notch so that the boxes would nest into each other.
> 
> ...


This is going to be so cool! You are going to have an illusion of depth AND size. I like the way the middle room jumps out and looks larger than the rest.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

SPalm said:


> *Another Cutting Board Design*
> 
> I am in the process of building another board and thought I would share my thinking process along with some build pictures. When I came up with the design for the Steps board, I was thinking about how one draws a 3D box on a piece of paper. You draw a large square, and then add small mitered edges to one corner to give the appearance of seeing it slightly from the side. Making these miters out of two different woods adds to the shadows, which adds to the effect. I did this for the Steps board, but I also added a notch so that the boxes would nest into each other.
> 
> ...


Incredible job so far on this project , Steve !! : )


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

SPalm said:


> *Another Cutting Board Design*
> 
> I am in the process of building another board and thought I would share my thinking process along with some build pictures. When I came up with the design for the Steps board, I was thinking about how one draws a 3D box on a piece of paper. You draw a large square, and then add small mitered edges to one corner to give the appearance of seeing it slightly from the side. Making these miters out of two different woods adds to the shadows, which adds to the effect. I did this for the Steps board, but I also added a notch so that the boxes would nest into each other.
> 
> ...


Wow! Looks like a whole lot of work there, but it will be cool when it is done..


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

SPalm said:


> *Another Cutting Board Design*
> 
> I am in the process of building another board and thought I would share my thinking process along with some build pictures. When I came up with the design for the Steps board, I was thinking about how one draws a 3D box on a piece of paper. You draw a large square, and then add small mitered edges to one corner to give the appearance of seeing it slightly from the side. Making these miters out of two different woods adds to the shadows, which adds to the effect. I did this for the Steps board, but I also added a notch so that the boxes would nest into each other.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve…

You are really moving these to a whole new level.

Imagination is a beautiful thing.

Very nice.

Lee


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

SPalm said:


> *Another Cutting Board Design*
> 
> I am in the process of building another board and thought I would share my thinking process along with some build pictures. When I came up with the design for the Steps board, I was thinking about how one draws a 3D box on a piece of paper. You draw a large square, and then add small mitered edges to one corner to give the appearance of seeing it slightly from the side. Making these miters out of two different woods adds to the shadows, which adds to the effect. I did this for the Steps board, but I also added a notch so that the boxes would nest into each other.
> 
> ...


UGH my eyes…..


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

SPalm said:


> *Another Cutting Board Design*
> 
> I am in the process of building another board and thought I would share my thinking process along with some build pictures. When I came up with the design for the Steps board, I was thinking about how one draws a 3D box on a piece of paper. You draw a large square, and then add small mitered edges to one corner to give the appearance of seeing it slightly from the side. Making these miters out of two different woods adds to the shadows, which adds to the effect. I did this for the Steps board, but I also added a notch so that the boxes would nest into each other.
> 
> ...


Your rationale is flawless. The progression appears simple, as only true insight can make things seem simple. This must have been draining work. You deserve a rest, drunk though you must be on the headiness of your success.

BLINDING mate. Well done!


----------



## aflixa (Sep 15, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *Another Cutting Board Design*
> 
> I am in the process of building another board and thought I would share my thinking process along with some build pictures. When I came up with the design for the Steps board, I was thinking about how one draws a 3D box on a piece of paper. You draw a large square, and then add small mitered edges to one corner to give the appearance of seeing it slightly from the side. Making these miters out of two different woods adds to the shadows, which adds to the effect. I did this for the Steps board, but I also added a notch so that the boxes would nest into each other.
> 
> ...


Very nice design.

Well done.


----------



## ben85 (Oct 15, 2010)

SPalm said:


> *Another Cutting Board Design*
> 
> I am in the process of building another board and thought I would share my thinking process along with some build pictures. When I came up with the design for the Steps board, I was thinking about how one draws a 3D box on a piece of paper. You draw a large square, and then add small mitered edges to one corner to give the appearance of seeing it slightly from the side. Making these miters out of two different woods adds to the shadows, which adds to the effect. I did this for the Steps board, but I also added a notch so that the boxes would nest into each other.
> 
> ...


AWESOME!


----------



## bigchips (Feb 4, 2016)

SPalm said:


> *Another Cutting Board Design*
> 
> I am in the process of building another board and thought I would share my thinking process along with some build pictures. When I came up with the design for the Steps board, I was thinking about how one draws a 3D box on a piece of paper. You draw a large square, and then add small mitered edges to one corner to give the appearance of seeing it slightly from the side. Making these miters out of two different woods adds to the shadows, which adds to the effect. I did this for the Steps board, but I also added a notch so that the boxes would nest into each other.
> 
> ...


looks really nice. That's not easy to get those to line up correctly…a lot of tedious work. Good job. Can't wait to see the final outcome


----------

